# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Dutasteride For Women?

## WomensHairLossProject

Are doctors starting to prescribe Dutasteride for the treatment of women's hair loss as well? I know that Propecia is prescribed for some women, like those not planning to have kids anytime soon, but I just read today that a woman is taking Dutasteride so I'm curious if this is common ??

----------


## becky25

Hey,

 So I don't have an answer to your question. I was just wondering who is taking Propecia? I keep reading that women can't use it if they are of child bearing years. I kinda want to start something like that because it doesn't have too many side effects and they aren't very severe. I can go with a decreases libido, because keeping my hair/hopefully growing some back is well worth it. What is the benefit of a high libido anyway... I can't even look guys in the eye anymore, let alone get laid. Haha sorry for the crude tangent. Anyway, I can't even get a doctor to give me Spiro, let alone Propecia...maybe I need to find a different doc. SO really what I'm asking is could someone like me, in their 20's, take that and does it work for anyone?

----------


## WomensHairLossProject

Hey Becky,

I don't currently take Propecia but I did previously. I was prescribed it like 8  or so years ago back when my hair loss first began at 21.  I don't think it worked for me AT ALL. In fact it made my skin oily and for the first time in my life I started having pimples and breakouts all over. 

I'm 30 now and have been taking Orthotricyclen and Aldactone for just about 8 years. I ditched the Rogaine, the Propecia, saw palmetto and Nixoin. 

I know several women are on spiro, so there has to be a doctor near you willing to consider that treatment if that is the direction you choose to go in. 

You can read my hair loss saga here, about some regrets I've had on my treatment choices.

----------


## James Harris, MD

> Are doctors starting to prescribe Dutasteride for the treatment of women's hair loss as well? I know that Propecia is prescribed for some women, like those not planning to have kids anytime soon, but I just read today that a woman is taking Dutasteride so I'm curious if this is common ??


 If doctors are starting to prescribe dutasteride  for women with hair loss, it is certainly not mainstream.  There have been several studies examining the use of finasteride in women with hair loss and the study with the most scientific validity essentially showed that there was no significant response. DHT has not been proven to be a mediator of hair loss in women and therefore its reduction, whether by finasteride or dutasteride, does not make sense as a treatment. However there are a few anecdotal reports of some women responding to finasteride. So the shorter answer is no, it is not common to treat female pattern alopecia with dutasteride. I would stick with the proven treatment of minoxidil.

----------


## WomensHairLossProject

Thank you Dr. Harris for you reply! I was sort of surprised to hear that a woman was taking Dutasteride, so I just wanted to double check. 

Thanks again.

----------


## leed

How is minoxidil used and what are the side effects?  do you use it forever? wil you loose more hair before it will show positive results?

----------


## leed

How is minoxidil used and what are the side effects?  do you use it forever? wil you loose more hair before it will show positive results?

----------


## kathy schinner

Can anyone tell me what might work best for my hair loss. After many test, so far the only thing is a very high dhea level. My dheas is normal. But my dhea is 1200. As far as I know, there is nothing that can lower ones dhea. Is that true?  My hair is constantly falling for 1.5 years now. It is sooo thin now. My endo suggest spiro. But I'm afraid to start it from hearing about the dread shed. What percentage of people who use spiro get the dread shed? Also, once stopped, does all your gained hair fall out? My hair comes back in, but thin, and grey. And sometimes the new ones also fall out. But I would just be happy to stop the hair fall . Any help or siggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. Kathy

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Can anyone tell me what might work best for my hair loss. After many test, so far the only thing is a very high dhea level. My dheas is normal. But my dhea is 1200. As far as I know, there is nothing that can lower ones dhea. Is that true?  My hair is constantly falling for 1.5 years now. It is sooo thin now. My endo suggest spiro. But I'm afraid to start it from hearing about the dread shed. What percentage of people who use spiro get the dread shed? Also, once stopped, does all your gained hair fall out? My hair comes back in, but thin, and grey. And sometimes the new ones also fall out. But I would just be happy to stop the hair fall . Any help or siggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. Kathy


 Hi Kathy,
I answered your question here:
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showpos...38&postcount=6

I'm not sure what you can do about your DHEA levels, so we'll see if we can have one of the docs respond.

----------


## saniaa83

Dihydrotestosterone is the main molecule responsible for androgenic alopecia. Finasteride, which reduces transformation of testosterone into dihydrotestosterone and decreases dihydrotestosterone activity, is approved for treatment of androgenic alopecia in men. We describe the case of a 46-year-old woman with androgenic alopecia, non-responsive to minoxidil, who initially benefited from finasteride. Due to only limited improvement after finasteride and persisting profound psychological distress resulting from androgenic alopecia, another 5-reductase inhibitor, dutasteride, was introduced. Clinical evaluation and trichogram were applied for assessment of dutasteride efficacy in this patient. Additionally, mean hair diameter was monitored by means of computer dermoscopy. After 6 months of therapy, significant improvement was observed and after 9 months the clinical diagnosis of androgenic alopecia could no longer be made in this patient. No side effects were observed. In conclusion, theoretical data and our experience in this case show that dutasteride might develop into a true alternative in treatment of androgenic alopecia.

----------


## kench

it is very interesting.i am a48 year old lady suffering from androgenetis alopecia.nothing seems to be working for me.which is better.finasteride or dutasteride.i read it somewhere that if you take dutasteride for 2 days a week that is enough.is it true.what is the dose of dutasteride thanks

----------


## kench

> Dihydrotestosterone is the main molecule responsible for androgenic alopecia. Finasteride, which reduces transformation of testosterone into dihydrotestosterone and decreases dihydrotestosterone activity, is approved for treatment of androgenic alopecia in men. We describe the case of a 46-year-old woman with androgenic alopecia, non-responsive to minoxidil, who initially benefited from finasteride. Due to only limited improvement after finasteride and persisting profound psychological distress resulting from androgenic alopecia, another 5-reductase inhibitor, dutasteride, was introduced. Clinical evaluation and trichogram were applied for assessment of dutasteride efficacy in this patient. Additionally, mean hair diameter was monitored by means of computer dermoscopy. After 6 months of therapy, significant improvement was observed and after 9 months the clinical diagnosis of androgenic alopecia could no longer be made in this patient. No side effects were observed. In conclusion, theoretical data and our experience in this case show that dutasteride might develop into a true alternative in treatment of androgenic alopecia.


 it is very interesting.How long she has been having androgenetic alopecia? which is better aldactone or dutasteride

----------


## Sammygirl

With so many different types of hair loss and treatments available. It does get a bit daunting. Do your research and choose your treatment choice knowledgeably. I've read to many stories where women suffered further because of bad treatments. Unnecessarily damaging their hair even more. You've gotten some good advice here. Good luck.

----------


## mariechin1234

Women or children should not use Avodart or dutasteride. Also, women who are pregnant or may be pregnant should not handle Avodart for fear of potential risks to a male fetus.

----------

